# Pocket Watch Id



## Pegasus (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi

This is my first post and I am hoping for some information on a watch which my husband was given some years back.

My question is with regards the movement. Everywhere I have I read refers to ID marks/numbers etc. on the back of the movement. Is it right to assume that if there are no identity marks then the movement is a _modern _replacement for the original movement?

I only have a very blurry picture of the movement!



This image shows a coat of arms which I have identified as Newcastle-upon-Tyne



This is the face of the watch and the name on the face is _I Goodman_ of _Newcastle_.



The Hallmark on the case indicates 1821.

This watch has consumed most of my weekend but I have learnt alot about watches in the that time!!!

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

The date you mentioned is consistant with the movement. It is a fusee movement and if you remove the movement cover (take care) the cover over the movement is removed by sliding the black metal tong and lifting the cover off and if you are lucky it will reveal the makers name stamped on the movement if you are able to post a photo of the inside taken from the movement edge it will be more easily identified.

The case appears to be silver therefore it should show where it was hallmarked and possibly the case makers mark ( a photo of these would help. Nice looking watch and in my opinion authentic.


----------



## Pegasus (Nov 16, 2008)

Seismic one said:


> The date you mentioned is consistant with the movement. It is a fusee movement and if you remove the movement cover (take care) the cover over the movement is removed by sliding the black metal tong and lifting the cover off and if you are lucky it will reveal the makers name stamped on the movement if you are able to post a photo of the inside taken from the movement edge it will be more easily identified.
> 
> The case appears to be silver therefore it should show where it was hallmarked and possibly the case makers mark ( a photo of these would help. Nice looking watch and in my opinion authentic.


Thank you for your help.

I have taken the cover off



The inscription is

_I. Goodman_

348 & 350 Scotswood Road

Newcastle on Tyne

28273

This is the inside cover



I have discovered that Scotswood Road is now an industrial estate, so not only do I know a little more about watches I now know something about Newcastle!


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Could i suggest that the hallmark is Chester 1825 i am unable to identify the case maker which looks like WM. it was normal practise for jewellers to have a watchmaker manufacture the movement and another to make the case then marry them and add his name although in this case i suspect from my observations that both items were made in Liverpool at that time a centre of excellence in watchmaking. Hope this is of some help. Nice watch enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## tiptonticker (Oct 28, 2008)

The hallmark is Chester but is 1890 as it bears no duty mark, which would have been applied between 1784 and 1890 and the lower part of the letter G protrudes more on the 1825 hallmark. Also the style of case is more consistent with a watch of that age. The Name and address may be the retailer not the maker of the movement, a common practice in those times. The movement could also have been made in Coventry and sent to Chester for hallmarking as it was quicker than the closer Birmingham assay office.


----------



## Pegasus (Nov 16, 2008)

tiptonticker said:


> The hallmark is Chester but is 1890 as it bears no duty mark, which would have been applied between 1784 and 1890 and the lower part of the letter G protrudes more on the 1825 hallmark. Also the style of case is more consistent with a watch of that age. The Name and address may be the retailer not the maker of the movement, a common practice in those times. The movement could also have been made in Coventry and sent to Chester for hallmarking as it was quicker than the closer Birmingham assay office.


Thank you for your reply.

I think I have found out a little more about "I Goodman" who was in fact Isodore Goodman a Polish jeweller and going by the date of the census (1901) he was 42 years old which would fit your dating of the watch as 1890.

I have thoroughly enjoyed researching this watch and I am rather pleased to report that after travelling the world with my DH when he was in the forces, it still keeps pretty much perfect timing. He was given the watch about 20 years ago by a friend who collected them and it wasnt until he was sorting out his kit did he find it again.

Thank you for all your replies.


----------

